# Feather loss in tail



## Joanna6 (2 mo ago)

I have 11 hens all 9 months old that are losing large numbers of feathers just in their tail area at this point. See pictures. What could be the problem? Some are saying worms that it really doesn't look like they are being picked? Ideas? I've been told they are too young to molt. Appreciate some advice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another bird is pulling feathers. You're going to have to watch to see who the culprit is.

Some have had good luck with anti pick treatments.


----------



## Joanna6 (2 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Another bird is pulling feathers. You're going to have to watch to see who the culprit is.
> 
> Some have had good luck with anti pick treatments.


Could you tell me the names of some anti-pick treatments? Is BluKote one?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, Blu Kote covers red skin or injuries. Since you have a feather picker it might be a good idea to have some on hand. While I was looking I noticed someone said Blu Kote would works for anti pecking. My question is, how? Does it have an awful taste? I guess a spray bottle of that might be worth a test. 

I really can't recommend anything since I never had to use it. 

Maybe @dawg53 can.


----------



## Joanna6 (2 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> No, Blu Kote covers red skin or injuries. Since you have a feather picker it might be a good idea to have some on hand. While I was looking I noticed someone said Blu Kote would works for anti pecking. My question is, how? Does it have an awful taste? I guess a spray bottle of that might be worth a test.
> 
> I really can't recommend anything since I never had to use it.
> 
> Maybe @dawg53 can.


Does blue Kote prevent pecking?

It's widely recommended as an anti-pick spray with antiseptic and anti-fungal properties for use on wounds and raw skin. Because chickens are attracted to the color red, *the blue coloring helps to prevent pecking at the wound by other flock members*.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the wound or bare skin. It still leaves the feathers unprotected from whoever is doing the feather plucking.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Apply Nu-Stock to their rear end. It will heal the area and prevent picking. Shake the tube well and wear disposable gloves when applying it. It can be found in the equine section at a feed store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, dawg. I've never dealt with it. I had no idea what might work.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Urates in feces can cause scalding on the skin; feather loss, redness, swelling and irritation are the results. The Nu-Stock will heal it in no time and stop feather picking pronto.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Blu Kote has worked for me to prevent pecking, but I used it on wounds or skin that was a bit redder than your ladies' butts. It does say it has an unpleasant taste, but unfortunately I have not tested this for myself  I don't know that it would work if a chicken is specifically pulling feathers, but if it was all I had on hand I would likely give it a shot.


----------



## koroo (2 mo ago)

they know how to peck, ready to lay, hide and watch if they are pecking on each other... I had three, two where really close friend, when the one goes by the two waited on the little corner and peck on the third...


----------

